# Saturday evening striper



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Couldn't make it down to the coast so had to make due...14lbs of pure bliss on a 3 weight!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice! I bet he was fun on a 3wt!


----------

